# Fireplace Mantle



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Anyone build thier own mantle? I am building a new house, and would like to build a rustic fireplace mantle. I am thinking maybe a thick piece of mesquite. 

A quick google search on "mesquite mantle" has turned up a few suppliers in the hill country. I may have to drive out there and check some of it out. 

Suggestions & Ideas welcome!

Later...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Built mine but didn't go rustic. Mesquite should look real good.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

PM SABluewave, he might could hook you up.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=60793&highlight=mantles

Jeff


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

You should look up Terry Hurd, who owns The Woodshop of Texas. It is near Kemah / Texas City. He carries some great reclaimed wood, in a bunch of different types. I have bought heart pine, mesquite, oak, etc. from him for floors and kitchen. He also has lots of old beams that are rustic - I used 2 of them around my vent hood and they worked out great. he has a website - google woodshop of texas and check it out.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Houston Hardwoods has rough sawn Mantle size boards in several species. The last time I was in there, they had some beautiful Mesquite boards.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Going to put the plug in for Wendy and Eric Nave's down in Kingsville. They have one of the best selections of mesquite around. Give Wendy a call and see what they have in inventory now. I know you will be impressed with their selection and price. gb

http://www.mesquitetree.net/


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

*I went with cedar*

Got it from a little saw mill here in Caldwell


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Palmetto,

Contact Jeff with the info I sent you. He has a few HUGE mesquite, Cedar, and even a piece of Pecan if memory serves me correct. I know he needs to clear some space in his garage, and could likely use a few bucks for newborn diapers! 

Take care,
Shawn


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Huntsville Sawmill*

You should check out the sawmill in Huntsville out off Hwy 30. I think it is M & G, read about it on this forum. He has rough pieces and almost finished mantles in Mesquite, as well as other woods. Very nice selection when I was there ~ 4 months ago.

SSNJOHN



Palmetto said:


> Anyone build thier own mantle? I am building a new house, and would like to build a rustic fireplace mantle. I am thinking maybe a thick piece of mesquite.
> 
> A quick google search on "mesquite mantle" has turned up a few suppliers in the hill country. I may have to drive out there and check some of it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Place in Uvalde has Mesquite mantles


----------

